# Pickled sausage shelf life



## mike01

Hi everyone,

I've been wondering if pickled sausage would make a good long term storage item. The local store that sells sealed jars also sells individual sausage, which they sell out of an open jar with no refrigeration and that lasts for weeks.

Any ideas on how long an unopened jar would last in a cool, dark and dry place? I can't seem to find any answers with a google search.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly

Can't say exactly, but bein a canned product should las least as long ifin not longer cause the sausage may er may not be cured (depends on what kind a sausage) plus the vinegar solution picklin it would make it last longer.

We make quite a bit but it don't last long enough ta find out how long it'll keep!


----------



## Davarm

mike01 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I've been wondering if pickled sausage would make a good long term storage item. The local store that sells sealed jars also sells individual sausage, which they sell out of an open jar with no refrigeration and that lasts for weeks.
> 
> Any ideas on how long an unopened jar would last in a cool, dark and dry place? I can't seem to find any answers with a google search.


I kinda agree with OldCootHillbilly, that is on the shelf life. I ate the stuff as a kid, alot of places would have a big jar on their counters and sell it by the piece.

For me the stuff is one of those things I ate as a kid but grew out of. I dont much care for it anymore but if I ever found it in a grocery store, I would buy a jar of it and put it on the table for a meal and sit back with a camera and watch the fun when my daughters sat down to eat.


----------



## mike01

OldCootHillbilly, I didn't quite understand your reply...are you saying that an unopened jar of pickled sausage would last as long or longer than canned meat? So conceivably it could last years? As in 10 or more?

Thanks everyone!


----------



## DJgang

mike01 said:


> OldCootHillbilly, I didn't quite understand your reply...are you saying that an unopened jar of pickled sausage would last as long or longer than canned meat? So conceivably it could last years? As in 10 or more?
> 
> Thanks everyone!


Well, yes and no, I think he said depending on if the sausage was cured or not. Plus the use of vinegar would make a shelf life longer.

I must admit, I've never had pickled sausage.


----------



## lotsoflead

A good rule to follow to keep from getting sick is if it ain't in the Ball Blue book, don't can it or eat it. Page 58 lists plain sausage, but could find nothing anywhere about pickled sausage, people who do it commercially have better ways then the home canners.


----------



## pegleg

Anyone know the shelf life of pickled eggs as well. I just did up 4 doz.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly

mike01 said:


> OldCootHillbilly, I didn't quite understand your reply...are you saying that an unopened jar of pickled sausage would last as long or longer than canned meat? So conceivably it could last years? As in 10 or more?
> 
> Thanks everyone!


I won't say how many years, but a pickled product that has been canned should last as long as any other canned meat. What would give ya a longer storage time be if that sausage was cured. If it been cured it would last even longer.


----------



## mike01

I'm talking about a commercial product. Glaziers to be exact. I bought a couple of big jars at the local country store with plans to stick them in my larder long term.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly

What be the "best by date" er the "use by date" , should be one on there somewhere. Always figure ya got quite a bit a time after that date ta use stuff up. Them dates er there to give a premium product, after that date stuff still edible but just not as good as before the date.


----------



## mike01

There actually is no use by/expiration date. I looked, thoroughly. There is a "packaged date" or "canned date" on the lid, but it's just sticker and most of the jars didn't have that. It's a plastic jar. 

Does that mean it will keep forever?


----------



## Emerald

mike01 said:


> There actually is no use by/expiration date. I looked, thoroughly. There is a "packaged date" or "canned date" on the lid, but it's just sticker and most of the jars didn't have that. It's a plastic jar.
> 
> Does that mean it will keep forever?


No.. stuff in plastic jars do not have a good shelf life.. if it was glass then maybe but plastic? no way.


----------



## Oppiz333

Mike,
Below it says 3-4 months, I'd bet they are all similar




SKU Code: bvmppsLG
Price:	$24.99
Quantity:	





Description

26 ct. jar of Bayview Mild Pickled Polish Sausage. 32 oz. jar

Bayview poduces its pickled polish sausage under both the Bayview & Lakeside Foods Label.

Bayview Pickled Polish Sausage are made with the finest cuts of beef and pork for a perfect blend of flavor with a deep smoked coloring. Bay View's special blends of spices and brine enhance the flavor - not too hot, not too mild! A low carbohydrate(1 gram), high protein treat!! 32 ounce jar. No refrigeration needed before or after opening. Best when eaten within 3-4 months.

Pickled, Smoked Polish Sausage

Packed in vinegar brine

Ingredients: Beef heart meat, pork, water, salt, contains less than 2% of corn syrup, potassium lactate flavorings, sodium phosphate, sodium diacetate, sodium erythorbate, sodium nitrite


----------



## Tasker P

lotsoflead said:


> A good rule to follow to keep from getting sick is if it ain't in the Ball Blue book, don't can it or eat it. Page 58 lists plain sausage, but could find nothing anywhere about pickled sausage, people who do it commercially have better ways then the home canners.


Pickling smoked sausage is as common as pickling hard boiled eggs. Endless recipes on the web.


----------



## AmericasGotAProblem

What about individually packaged in plastic?


----------

